
The long and ugly tradition of treating Africa as a dirty, diseased place - rouma7
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/monkey-cage/wp/2014/08/25/othering-ebola-and-the-history-and-politics-of-pointing-at-immigrants-as-potential-disease-vectors/
======
7Figures2Commas
A tangentially related story about rats in New York City was published by the
New York Times a few days ago[1]. An examination of 133 rats turned up
hantavirus, which can cause hemorrhagic fever, as well as 18 viruses that are
new to science. New York, like many major cities in the US, has a huge rat
problem so one can only imagine what else is lurking right here at home.

[1] [http://www.nytimes.com/2014/10/14/science/rats-and-their-
ala...](http://www.nytimes.com/2014/10/14/science/rats-and-their-alarming-
bugs.html?_r=0)

------
Crito
A few years ago in Pennsylvania, I struck and killed a deer with my car
(nearly totaling my car in the process.) Another man driving down the road
stopped to ask if I needed any help. After I assured him that I was okay, he
asked me what I planned on doing with the deer. I told him that I didn't know
what the proper procedure was, or who should be called to clean it up.

He asked if he could have it.

Apparently the only restriction on eating roadkill, at least at the time, was
that the antlers had to be turned over to Fish&Game (some sort of anti-
poaching measure).

~~~
stronglikedan
One thing I learned from Alaska State Troopers is that there are charities who
will come pick up Moose roadkill in Alaska and process the meat for needy
families. Pretty cool.

------
ghodith
This article is telling me that the majority of Americans are overestimating
their exposure to the Ebola virus, while a few weeks ago I read an article in
the same vein stating that Americans have a bad sense for how quickly viruses
can spread. Is this a change based on the actual perception of Americans
having changed or rather just differing opinions formed from differing source
information? I am speaking in generalities of course, as I have not linked the
other article and would not begin to know where to find it.

------
aaronbrethorst
Great article, and I'm fascinated by the link to the Newsweek magazine cover
in question:

[http://www.donotlink.com/baqi](http://www.donotlink.com/baqi)

I suppose that, in most cases, it'd be far easier to `nofollow` the link, but
I find it fascinating that there's an opportunity for added commentary beyond
what you'd get by just nofollow'ing.

------
omonra
Long article about how Europeans wronged Africa in the past to preempt any
talk of movement restrictions from Ebola-affected areas to the US.

Because racism!

------
crazy1van
How does an article titled "The long and ugly tradition of treating Africa as
a dirty, diseased place" not offer any hard evidence about the cleanliness and
disease rate of Africa compared to the rest of the world...

~~~
pXMzR2A
> bla

We need hard and convincing proof that can refute our colonial stereotypes. We
will debate said proof and hold on to our stereotypes nevertheless. But alas.

------
arbuge
Treating Africa as a dirty, diseased place is obviously a disservice to
Africans, but with the booming economic opportunities increasingly available
to everyone through the Internet, it might also very well be a disservice to
you.

------
soeinfachistdas

        identifying perceived “flaws” in the out-group’s appearance, practice or norms
    

This article contains racist "othering" of northern europeans, who are already
a declining demographic on this planet. Enough.

~~~
x0x0
the website you're looking for is right here:
[https://www.stormfront.org/forum/](https://www.stormfront.org/forum/) . Run
along.

~~~
soeinfachistdas
I think your brain has malfunctioned.

